# A jumble of q's about NYC/USA



## miss direct (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to New York for five weeks soon, and I have some questions I hope someone can help me with 

Thinking of taking my laptop. If I get a standard UK to US adaptor, will that work? What about voltage? I'm not sure if it's worth the hassle of taking it, although I do think it would be useful (I'm going there to study).

I won't be taking shampoo/soap etc, to save on weight. Is there a local eqivalent to shops like Poundland/Bodycare, where I can stock up cheaply?

I'll be there from early September to late October. Is it likely to get cold? Should I pack a winter coat/warm jumpers?

What about money? I don't want to carry around huge amounts of cash, but I'm also wary of getting stung by fees every time I use a cashpoint. What's the best thing to do? I've just got a credit card with 10 months interest free on new purchases. Is it a good idea to use that? I'm a bit clueless..


Oh, one last question...not really NY related but someone may know. How much is the night bus to Heathrow?

Any other advice?


----------



## mattie (Aug 31, 2008)

Your laptop will be fine with a converter.  Even if the converter doesn't change voltage, most modern electiricals can swtich from 110 to 240V automatically.  I used one with no problems.

Many, many cheap supermarkets, Walmart particularly so - mainly because it is owned by a shower of bastards who abuse postion, but there you go.

I used credit card for purchases, gives a bit of protection.  I also took cash out from ATMs, haven't got statement yet to see damage.

Not sure what weather will be like I'm afraid, not been in NY in autumn, for what it's worth I was in Montreal early October in 2002 and it was pretty similar to the UK weather for that time of year.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Sep 9, 2008)

I really wouldn't worry about being able to buy almost anything you want in New York - they got shops and everything there you know. No idea if there's a Wal-Mart on Manhattan, they tend to be edge of town barn type places - the shower of bastards mattie speaks of own Asda here now. and they really are despicable wankers but anyway.....
By late October I would expect it to be getting pretty cold though,
credit card is real handy but not for anything under about $10 so you'll need cash.
People love to make out that New York is big and scary and dangerous. Don't listen to them if you've lived or spent time in any big city you'll feel quite at home there and it's oddly familiar, even the first time you go 'cos its on TV and in films so much.


----------



## D (Sep 9, 2008)

There is no Walmart in Manhattan.  Thank fucking god.

It's a big city with many people living there in many different economic circumstances so you can find the full spectrum of prices and varieties for just about everything.  There are dollar stores/99 cent stores where you can buy all sorts of things including soap/washing powder/etc.  Try Chinatown for that - close to Tribeca.  Also, you may find what you need in Clinton Hill where you're staying.

Yes, pack at least one warm jumper and one jacket.  And bring a hat.  It's autumn.  New York has - well, generally, when the climate is not completely skewed - full seasons.

You'll have no problems using a credit card most places.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks...I'm leaving later. Is it hat weather already? BBC weather says it's 22 - 26 degrees this week. 

I feel sick, I'm hungover. Blurgh. Must sleep in airport.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 10, 2008)

EXTRA QUESTION!!



Are there dress codes in bars/clubs? Are smart jeans and a nice top all right, or is dressing up expected??? I'm packing and don't know what to pack.


----------



## mhendo (Sep 13, 2008)

ouchmonkey said:


> credit card is real handy but not for anything under about $10 so you'll need cash.


Actually, in most places, especially in New York, you can makes sub-$10 purchases quite easily with a credit card. Also, while i don't usually try and push the issue, any retailer that sets a minimum amount for Visa or Mastercard transactions is actually violating the credit card companies' terms of service. The retailer contracts prohibit setting minimum charges, or charging a fee for using a credit card.

I spent a month in Australia recently, and before i went i checked the website of my bank (Bank of America) and found out that they have an agreement with the Australian bank Westpac which allowed me to withdraw cash from Westpac ATMs without being charged any transaction fees. I'm pretty sure that this Bank of America arrangement also includes Barclays in the UK, so if you're with Barclays you might be OK as long as you withdraw cash at BofA ATMs.

If you're not with Barclays, you should see if your bank in the UK has any similar arrangements with an American bank.






			
				miss direct said:
			
		

> Are there dress codes in bars/clubs? Are smart jeans and a nice top all right, or is dressing up expected??? I'm packing and don't know what to pack.


I've never had any trouble getting in anywhere i wanted to go with black jeans and a collared shirt (i'm a guy). There are definitely nightclubs and a few bars that have more strict dress codes, but in my experience many of those places are populated by pretentious twats. It depends, though, on what sort of place you like to go. If you want to get into some of the trendier joints in places like Chelsea, you should probably pack some decent threads; if you're more of a bar/pub type, jeans will always be fine.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Sep 15, 2008)

D said:


> There is no Walmart in Manhattan.  Thank fucking god.



Should you, for some strange reason, want to visit one the nearest one appears to be here http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h....768452,-74.010258&spn=0.070465,0.155525&z=13


----------

